# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Octopi on a Creality Ender 3

## creation_office

Hi everyone,
I'm actually searching to use octopi with my 3d printer and I don't really know which model of Raspberry Pi I should buy.
I know it's working well on the 3B+ but what about the Raspberry Pi 4 ? 
I've heard that there was some cooling issues on the model 4 but are these really greater than the 3B+ ?
I'm sorry if my english isn't perfect.  :Embarrassment: 
Thank you in advance for your answers.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

The software Octo*Print* will work on the Pi4 since it runs _everywhere_ Python 2.7 runs.

RPi image Octo*Pi* 0.16 or earlier will _not_ work since it doesn't yet support the new hardware. 

Octopi Buster lite 0.17.0 works on Pi 4B

Image2.jpg

----------


## creation_office

Ok, thank you for your quick response.
But on which specifications the Pi4 can be better than the 3B+ when using octoprint (because i don't think i will use it for anything else or will buy another one later if needed)?
I mean, why are they saying "RP 3B or 3B+ is strongly recommended"?

----------


## Roberts_Clif

> Ok, thank you for your quick response.
> But on which specifications the Pi4 can be better than the 3B+ when using octoprint (because i don't think i will use it for anything else or will buy another one later if needed)?
> I mean, why are they saying "RP 3B or 3B+ is strongly recommended"?


This is most probability because unless you are using the Octolapse plugin you do not need more power.
Unless you are planning to use more than one web camera or Octolapse then go with the Pi 4.

----------

